# Priest Calls Police On Grieving Black Family..



## Kiowa (Jul 2, 2018)

The Archdiocese of Washington was forced to issued an apology after a raging priest kicked a mourning family our of his church during a funeral and then proceeded to call the cops on them. 

According to Fox5, the altercation happened at Saint Mary’s Catholic Church in Charlotte Hall, Maryland on Tuesday, when Reverend Michael Briese blew up at the family. 

As hundreds of people mourned the death of 54-year-old Agnes Hicks, someone knocked over and damaged the church’s sacred golden chalice when they went in for a hug near the altar. 

“That’s when all hell broke loose. He literally got on the mic and said, ‘There will be no funeral, there will be no mass, everyone get the hell out of my church,’” recalled Shanice Chisely, the daughter of Hicks. “He disrespected our family, he disrespected my mother. He called my mother ‘a thing.’ He said, ‘Get this thing out of my church! Everyone get the hell out of my church!’ It was very sad. I’ve never seen anything like that before.” 

According to the family, when they exited the church with the casket they found police waiting for them outside.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 2, 2018)

He'll be retiring soon...  those black Catholics in the Washington DC Archdiocese  DO. NOT. PLAY.  That Archbishop doesn't want those problems!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 2, 2018)

Was it that the inanimate object -- the sacred chalice -- meant more to him than a human?

(I'm not judging him as in condemning, but I am reflecting to apply to my own christian walk what I notice.)

So, that has me really reflecting because a big argument about the power and realness of Christianity is that it changes your heart/soul. Daily you are transforming more and more to have the heart of Jesus. He's been in the church for awhile. What enabled him to care more for a thing than a grieving human?

Continuing to reflect to learn from this: Do I inadvertently do this in my own walk? In what ways? How is this guarded against?

He called the police on them. Just wowsers!


----------



## Keen (Jul 2, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> He'll be retiring soon...  those black Catholics in the Washington DC Archdiocese  DO. NOT. PLAY.  That Archbishop doesn't want those problems!


Yeah, this will not end well for the priest. The church doesn't do open casket mass for a reason. Our church only allow open cascket in the church hall for viewing. Our people (Haitians) are very dramatic and this could very well happen.


----------



## nysister (Jul 2, 2018)

Horrible! Entitled old ......


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 2, 2018)

Keen said:


> Yeah, this will not end well for the priest. The church doesn't do open casket mass for a reason. Our church only allow open cascket in the church hall for viewing. Our people (Haitians) are very dramatic and this could very well happen.



There is a visitation period before the mass begins where the casket is open.  It sounds like this happened during that period.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 2, 2018)

Somebody hugged the deceased or another attendee?


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 2, 2018)

nvm.......  I don't want to offend any black Catholics


----------



## Shula (Jul 2, 2018)

My pressure went up. Disgusting devil of a man. I deleted the rest.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jul 2, 2018)

It’s completely possible to critique the behavior of the priest without condemning a whole religion and those around the world who belong to it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 2, 2018)

Kimbosheart said:


> It’s completely possible to critique the behavior of the priest without condemning a whole religion and those around the world who belong to it.



I'm not sure if this is about my comment. But I know, sis. I'm a christian myself. I'm not condemning the whole religion.

ETA: I'm looking at a leader in the faith and how christianity works or does not work in his life and taking the opportunity to look at my own walk. That is all.


----------



## TCatt86 (Jul 2, 2018)

Keen said:


> Yeah, this will not end well for the priest. The church doesn't do open casket mass for a reason. Our church only allow open cascket in the church hall for viewing. Our people (Haitians) are very dramatic and this could very well happen.


I believe this was for visitation and before the mass.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 2, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Was it that the inanimate object -- the sacred chalice -- meant more to him than a human?
> 
> (I'm not judging him as in condemning, but I am reflecting to apply to my own christian walk what I notice.)
> 
> ...



Just to clarify in case my post came across as condemning Christianity:

When I read the OP, I had the knee-jerk thought, "Oh, no! He brought shame on the faith: This might cause people to think, 'See there. This religion stuff isn't real. It's not affecting hearts.' More likely it's that he hasn't encountered real Christianity and just thinks he's practicing Christianity."

But then I had to stop myself because the Spirit immediately convicted me for the judging: As a human I might make his actions into a huge transgression while I'm doing something similar and not even knowing it. This reflective practice is known as taking something negative, pausing, and using it for good in the form of refusing to assume you're above it but instead examining yourself.

I think people need to see us highlighting that there is an authentic Christianity that makes people more like Christ. That's what I meant to highlight. Otherwise, what is mainly seen is Christians complaining about another Christian

My apology for any unintentional other interpretation. I think Christianity -- real, authentic discipleship -- is beautiful.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 2, 2018)

I hate to say it, but he may have missed his true calling.  His inner Itritable Convenience Store Owner personality came out.

Priests don’t have to be perfect, but they should certainly be among the least horrible people in the room.  This is indefensible.


I feel so sorry for the family, esp. the deceased‘s children.  I hope they’ll be made whole somehow.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jul 2, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm not sure if this is about my comment. But I know, sis. I'm a christian myself. I'm not condemning the whole religion.
> 
> ETA: I'm looking at a leader in the faith and how christianity works or does not work in his life and taking the opportunity to look at my own walk. That is all.



Oh it was a general comment. You’re always respectful and clear in your comments IMO. 

In the other thread about the priest slapping the baby there were some massive over generalizations about Catholics that were uncalled for. But I didn’t notice that you posted anything like that in that thread either.


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jul 2, 2018)

This article should have been fact checked or even just read by another body. The religion does not say Reverend. It would have been Father.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 2, 2018)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/07/02/family-priest-boots-funeral-from-church-casket-and-all.html

*Family: Priest boots funeral from church, casket and all*

...

"*Briese was not at the parish over the weekend. *The archdiocese isn't discussing any repercussions Briese faces, as it is an ongoing employee matter, archdiocese spokeswoman Chieko Noguchi said by telephone."

...

Told y'all...  that Archbishop didn't want that kind of trouble...


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 2, 2018)

sweetlaughter said:


> This article should have been fact checked or even just read by another body. The religion does not say Reverend. It would have been Father.



Actually, they use Reverend formally and Father informally.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 2, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Somebody hugged the deceased or another attendee?



The deceased...


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 3, 2018)

Deplorable and unacceptable. The end.

He needs to rethink his calling in life, reevaluate his mental health, check his health....something.

Everyone makes mistakes but.... This is so odd and over the top...

I feel bad for the grieving family.


----------



## Rsgal (Jul 3, 2018)

This is horrible. I have come across some mean priests (black and white ones) but this one's actions top it.
As someone stated, the casket is definitely closed, covered with a cloth and a cross during the mass. .. so someone was trying to hug the dead body while it was in the casket or was it 2 mourners hugging each other?  Regardless, that priest will be out of that parish very soon.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 3, 2018)

Pat Mahurr said:


> I hate to say it, but he may have missed his true calling.  His inner Itritable Convenience Store Owner personality came out.
> 
> Priests don’t have to be perfect, but they should certainly be among the least horrible people in the room.  This is indefensible.
> 
> ...



[email protected] irritable convenience store owner personality.

Really?  I guess I haven't encountered them where I live.
BUT, if you said "inner Division of Motor Vehicles employee" I would agree.


----------



## dyh080 (Jul 3, 2018)

Rsgal said:


> This is horrible. I have come across some mean priests (black and white ones) but this one's actions top it.
> As someone stated, the casket is definitely closed, covered with a cloth and a cross during the mass. .. so someone was trying to hug the dead body while it was in the casket or was it 2 mourners huging each other?  Regardless, that priest will be out of that parish very soon.




I agree.  This guy sounds like he is burnt out or just plain mean.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 3, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *Was it that the inanimate object -- the sacred chalice -- meant more to him than a human?*
> 
> (I'm not judging him as in condemning, but I am reflecting to apply to my own christian walk what I notice.)
> 
> ...



That's exactly it, sis.  He saw two objects, and that chalice meant more to him.  Those people don't think of us as people.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 3, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> That's exactly it, sis.  He saw two objects, and that chalice meant more to him.  Those people don't think of us as people.



If true it just kills me.  To have the audacity to claim to be a servant of Christ and have such an ungodly heart, if that's the case.

May he encounter and accept true Christianity before it's too late for him.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 3, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> If true it just kills me.  To have the audacity to claim to be a servant of Christ and have such an ungodly heart, if that's the case.
> 
> May he encounter and accept true Christianity before it's too late for him.


Evangelicals are the same way


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jul 3, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> That's exactly it, sis.  He saw two objects, and that chalice meant more to him.  Those people don't think of us as people.



Who are those people?


----------



## RUBY (Jul 3, 2018)

The family should take their case to the pope. That priest should not get away with treating them that way. They need to make sure that their grievance is heard all the way to the Vatican.

ETA -   They can even tweet the Pope
https://mobile.twitter.com/Pontifexref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 3, 2018)

Kimbosheart said:


> Who are those people?


People that call the cops on grieving people for knocking down a chalice, children mowing lawns, selling water in front of their own house, kids in a swimming pool, cops killing unarmed Black people, also the ones that support cops killing unarmed Black people, etc.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jul 3, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> People that call the cops on grieving people for knocking down a chalice, children mowing lawns, selling water in front of their own house, kids in a swimming pool, cops killing unarmed Black people, also the ones that support cops killing unarmed Black people, etc.



Gotcha. This is a list I can add too


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 4, 2018)

Kimbosheart said:


> Gotcha. This is a list I can add too


Who did you think I meant?


----------



## pear (Jul 4, 2018)

Lawd....this happened down in my neck of the woods!!! 

I really hope race didnt have anything to do with it  . However thinking back to 2016, there were an awful lot of folks with signs in their yards wanting to MAGA .


----------



## Laela (Jul 5, 2018)

I thought about the racial aspect, but do we really believe  he'd have behaved that way toward  a white family? The mere  fact that he called the deceased (in her casket) "that thing" came from a deep place. He of all people should know what Jesus taught us about being angry and sinning not. I doubt  Almighty God was pleased when he did this and Jesus cried. Matthew  5 says, blessed are they that mourn, for they shall be comforted. I'm not condemning the man but he is in a position of priesthood and held to a Higher authority.  The priest's role was to comfort, not cause pain and anger. If the people  been in there smoking weed and desecrating the church. I'd  understand  righteousness indignation, but that was not the case. We need to come to a resolve of this knowledge: Racism exists in physical churches, but it is not a part of the true  Body of Christ.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jul 5, 2018)

pear said:


> Lawd....this happened down in my neck of the woods!!!
> 
> *I really hope race didnt have anything to do with it*  . However thinking back to 2016, there were an awful lot of folks with signs in their yards wanting to MAGA .


----------



## pear (Jul 5, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


>



Now @HappilyLiberal you know that I know the deal...hence the   .


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jul 5, 2018)

Petal26 said:


> Who did you think I meant?



I don't remember exactly, but maybe I thought you were talking about Catholics in general or members of the clergy, or Christians. I admit I have my guard up in threads that mention Catholicism in particular. So I apologize, but that's why I thought it was safer to ask. Thank you for providing the detailed list.


----------

